# New knife! Brunas Blades.



## whitetailgeek (Mar 11, 2015)

This past weekend I was fortunate enough to meet Irvin Brunas at his booth, during the 1st annual Regina outdoor sports show. Not only does he make some of the finest hunting knives and blades in North america, he is also one of the most genuine people I have ever met!

His booth was full of beautiful hand crafted knives and sheaths. I couldnt even describe to you guys how nice this stuff was. Handles made of snakewood, ironwood, mammoth tooth, cape buffalo horn, water buffalo horn and various other materials I cant even recall.

After looking at his knives during the show SEVERAL times and talking with Irv I wad convinced that I was going to buy a knife in the future. At the moment it is spring breakup in the oilfield here and writing for a new magazine isnt especially lucrative especially with a young family at home.

At the end of the show I took one last look over the table of blades, shook his hand and said "when I have enough spare cash in the bank I will own one of those beauties". I walked to our table and started to tear our booth down with our little crew.

a few minutes passed and I heard a voice call my name. I turned and there stood Irv holding the beautiful water buffalo knife I had admired the whole weekend. He said I should leave with a knife after the amount of interest I had shown in them and presented this awesome blade to me.









I was awe struck and thanked him at least 5 times. He smiled and strolled back to his booth to put his gear away and pack up.

A few minutes later another guy from our group came back to the booth holding a wooden case in a towel and dropped our jaws. He had won the show knife Irv had donated to the show on a $10 ticket.









NOTE: The knife Dave had won was valued at over $1500 and has over 32hours of engraving. It is commemorated with an uncirculated toonie.

The one he gave me was marked at $450 and was my personal favorite on the table due to size, weight and handle color.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Those a beauties for sure, you're one lucky guy.


----------



## whitetailgeek (Mar 11, 2015)

I know! I am going to buy my dad one of his new design knives. Easier handle to hold with arthritis and a light weight design. My dad has never splurged on a knife and I would love to give him one. Hopefully oil prices jump a bit.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I guess there aren't a whole lot of people like that left. Sounds like a stand up kind of guy.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing like a custom knife - especially at those "prices."

Pinned buffalo scales, full-tang construction, mirror-polished drop point, custom sheath and a new friend all out of nowhere. Wow!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a beautiful knife.


----------



## whitetailgeek (Mar 11, 2015)

He is a remarkable man

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You are one lucky guy to get such a beautiful knife. Congratulations.

Next we want to see the photo of the deer you skinned with it.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

those knives are beautys . congrats. he sounds like a class act.

do you know if he has a website or how to contact him to buy a knife.I need another knife ,like I need a hole in my head but that story makes me want to do business with him.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Amazing knives. I could never own one, as it would be too nice for me to use.


----------



## whitetailgeek (Mar 11, 2015)

Irvin Brunas. 306-757-7776.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

